# Prescott Railroad Club Field trip



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

The Prescott railroaders (Central Arizona Model Railroad Club) visited Steve Kossack's layout (The Cottonwood Falls Railway) this past Wednesday. 14 members, wives and friends experienced the constant motion everywhere on the railroad. The lighting on the videos is a bit contrasty because of the bright sun and deep shadows. The video camera did "flatten" the contrast a bit.


Steve and Sandra are in the middle with the gray sweatshirts.... Sandra is sitting with Steve right behind her. 

Videos below..


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Great videos Stan.







Boy that railroad is definitely in motion. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a great looking railroad.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

It's a fabulous layout, Ron. Over 2 years in the building with multi-layers from the ground up to about 4 1/2 feet for the mine loops. Four mainlines are for battery powered operation and the remaining trolley (to and fro) lines and roundy-rounders are track powered. If I have it right, 11 trains can run at the same time without JJ running into anything.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Stan, 
Looks like all you had a good time at Steve's. It sure has changed a lot. 
Steve and I put in the 1st loop end of Dec 2008. So it is almost 3 years old. 
Since then he has been a busy guy. I know he really enjoys it. 
Thanks for posting.


----------

